# ...



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i could possibly second that notion but i haven't been on here in forever as of a week or so ago so im just gonna go with EVERYONE IS THE sh*t!!!!!







exccept a certain few who i can already tell are total douche bags


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RB, still have your fat P's or did they all stroke out?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> RB, still have your fat P's or did they all stroke out?


I second that


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It would be awesome if whatever we read in our minds was the sound of Morgan Freeman's voice. Yes or No?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> It would be awesome if whatever we read in our minds was the sound of Morgan Freeman's voice. Yes or No?


Or James Earl Jones


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

E-THUG said:


> It would be awesome if whatever we read in our minds was the sound of Morgan Freeman's voice. Yes or No?


I Agree!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i think samuel jackson would be better! THERE ARE MOTHERFUCKIN SNAKES ON THIS MOTHERFUCKIN PLANE!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

No0dLeMicE said:


> i think samuel jackson would be better! THERE ARE MOTHERFUCKIN SNAKES ON THIS MOTHERFUCKIN PLANE!


HAHAHAHA, that was my facebook status earlier, the movie was on FX, except they bleeped it out with THERE ARE MONKEY FIGHTING SNAKES ON THIS MONKEY FIGHTIN PLANE!

I thot that was hilarious.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

that sucks that's the ONLY good part in that movie haha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*BULLSNAKE # 1

BULLSNAKE IS THE BEST!*


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

This thread is a monkey fighter


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Bullsnake is pretty damn good with his funny ass pics and stuff...but I thought we all knew that.
So whats this monkey fighting thread really about?!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Bullsnake punched my grandma in the twitter for no reason.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> BULLSNAKE YOU ARE THE BEST!
> 
> PIRANHA-FURY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME IF YOU EVER LEAVE!
> 
> ...


Agreed, who else would post those crazy pics?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Man you guys are even cupping the balls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Bi-curious.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

need_redz said:


> ^^^


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

RB32- Are the "giant" RBs alive or not??? I wanna see some pics of that thick ass female!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> BULLSNAKE YOU ARE THE BEST!
> 
> PIRANHA-FURY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME IF YOU EVER LEAVE!
> 
> ...












Looks like someone has a fan.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

you guys can see some pics in Piranha Pictures and Videos..I lost 2 big ones but not because they were fat, it was all my fault that they died, that is what I get for neglecting them.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Central said:


> BULLSNAKE YOU ARE THE BEST!
> 
> PIRANHA-FURY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME IF YOU EVER LEAVE!
> 
> ...












Looks like someone has a fan.
[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA man i dont know why but that sh*t made me f*cking laugh my ass off!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lame-

Point is across-

Closed :nod:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/uses powers

Opened!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> /uses powers
> 
> Opened!












nice


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ICEE said:


> nice :nod:


So nice we had to close it twice (or thrice)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Have fun


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Open again?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Open again?


Yeah-
I'm tired of the bitchin......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very interested in what will actually become of this thread?
I call that it will be closed again very soon.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Very interested in what will actually become of this thread?
> I call that it will be closed again very soon.


It should stay that way-
But apparently unless a rule is broken----I need to let it go......

I'm very interested if I will ask to remove myself from staff here


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bullsnake is a great member and the first friend I added once I joined this site. I figure you all are the sh*t and a great community that I'm proud to call my own as well!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Bullsnake is a great member and the first friend I added once I joined this site. I figure you all are the sh*t and a great community that I'm proud to call my own as well!!


The sad part is---Most do not know bullsnake has wealth of knowledge on various subjects as well-----


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^Don't do that AK, just sit back and enjoy the ride.
This thread isn't going anywhere and in the end it will be said that it should have stayed closed, although I do like Bullsnake but this is just weird.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Very interested in what will actually become of this thread?
> I call that it will be closed again very soon.


It should stay that way-
But apparently unless a rule is broken----I need to let it go......

*I'm very interested if I will ask to remove myself from staff here*
[/quote]

do we need to start an "AKS IS THE BEST!" thread too?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nah guys-
I got my reasons though-


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So if other threads similar to this were started they would also remain open???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> So if other threads similar to this were started they would also remain open???


Yep-
Unless a rules is broken apparently---From my understandings of things anyhow...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> So if other threads similar to this were started they would also remain open???


Yep-
Unless a rules is broken apparently---From my understandings of things anyhow...

[/quote]

Interesting


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> So if other threads similar to this were started they would also remain open???


Yep-
Unless a rules is broken apparently---From my understandings of things anyhow...

[/quote]

Interesting








[/quote]

Obviously I dont agree with it--------But it is what it is-----


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No worries ak, like i said just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

yet the N3P is the best thread gets deleted


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

HOF???


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

what does HOF stand for?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> what does HOF stand for?


Hall of fame


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Change for the better I hope???


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

feefa, what did you do to the n3p is best thread


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Change for the better I hope???


Only for me


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wouldn't this bullshit be considered spamming?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Boobah said:


> wouldn't this bullshit be considered spamming?


The whole topic is....

I closed it once---But I was obviosly in the wrong....Just a long story short-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

n3p said:


> feefa, what did you do to the n3p is best thread


I have no clue on where it went...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> It would be awesome if whatever we read in our minds was the sound of Morgan Freeman's voice. Yes or No?


Or James Earl Jones
[/quote]

that would be awesome...

but i want David Attenborough to narrate my everyday life

just imagine it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ That video was awesome









David Attenborough is the guy. I would love to experience and see all the stuff he does.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah that bird is awesome, making chainsaw noises and car alarm noises...that's crazy haha


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That bird sucks. So what if it can imitate sounds? Do you want me to give it a award or something. Should I build it a damn nest now? f*ck that bird and I hope they all die.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

werd up!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

That video was pretty awesome!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> So if other threads similar to this were started they would also remain open???


Yep-
Unless a rules is broken apparently---From my understandings of things anyhow...

[/quote]

Well if that's the case... can we re-open this thread CLICKY ??? Ironically, it was also started by RB32


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

RB 32 & Trigga.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> So if other threads similar to this were started they would also remain open???


Yep-
Unless a rules is broken apparently---From my understandings of things anyhow...

[/quote]

Well if that's the case... can we re-open this thread CLICKY ??? Ironically, it was also started by RB32








[/quote]

2 year old thread=no


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What is spam and what isnt is somewhat subjective. I would bet that if we asked the members which thread in the lounge is spam and should be closed...we would get a bunch of different opinions. The lounge only exists to give the members a place to discuss whatever they want...with in reason....out of the hobby forums. Thats why I dont see the need to close threads unless they start breaking the rules...porn, fighting, trashing other members, selling or promoting drug use....that kind of thing. IMO....the issue of spam really applies when a member starts either creating a bunch of worthless threads....or makes a bunch of worthelss posts in various threads. Then they are becoming a nusance and I have no problem removing them. It basically comes down to consideration for other members...as long as you are not bothering the other members or mods with your posting....There shouldnt be a problem. When there are 10 worthless threads by the same member on the front page....thats a problem.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> What is spam and what isnt is somewhat subjective. I would bet that if we asked the members which thread in the lounge is spam and should be closed...we would get a bunch of different opinions. The lounge only exists to give the members a place to discuss whatever they want...with in reason....out of the hobby forums. Thats why I dont see the need to close threads unless they start breaking the rules...porn, fighting, trashing other members, selling or promoting drug use....that kind of thing. IMO....the issue of spam really applies when a member starts either creating a bunch of worthless threads....or makes a bunch of worthelss posts in various threads. Then they are becoming a nusance and I have no problem removing them. It basically comes down to consideration for other members...as long as you are not bothering the other members or mods with your posting....There should be a problem. When there are 10 worthless threads by the same member on the front page....thats a problem.


Ramble,Ramble,Ramble

Runs and hides now......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well put GG. i agree with what you said


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Grosse Gurke means BIG CUCUMBER in german haha that shits hilarious!


----------

